# Cincuentines



## mk73 (29 Sep 2013)

Hola a todos,

No sé si ya se ha hablado de este tipo de piezas. Para mi de todo lo que saca la fnmt son las únicas piezas que las encuentro con un atractivo especial y un encanto (algunas excepcionales como el cincuentin de Dalí, o de Isabel I).
Una pena que lleven una nefasta política y los pongan a los precios que los ponen; se quitan de un plumazo los posibles compradores.

Otra cosa es que es curiosa pues los cincuentines equivalen a cinco onzas de plata pura para un valor facial de 50 euro, y por contra para los valores de 10 euro no llega a la onza de plata y para los de 5 euro no es ni media onza. 

Las especificaciones técnicas son:

plata de 925 milésimas
diámetro de 73 milímetros 
peso de 168,75 gramos
cinco onzas de plata

Os dejo algunas fotos de algunos de los que más me gustan.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2013)

Hola, mk73: Recuerdo que este tema lo comentamos, aunque ahora no sabría decirte en que hilo, pero recuerdo que también entró Perillán10 y colocó un enlace muy interesante sobre los Cinquentines. No sé si leerá esto, pero es posible, ya que a él le va la Numismatica, y quizás pueda volver a colocar aquel enlace donde aparecían creo que todos los Cinquentines realizados por la FNMT.

Yo tengo varios y, la verdad, contento con ellos. Lástima que el precio a que se han o se venden sea muy excesivo. Se pasan varios pueblos...

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (29 Sep 2013)

Yo he empezado a coleccionarlos ( y eso que me habia jurado a mi mismo no comprar jamas nada que llevase la jeta del "cojo mantecas" ), pero eso sí no estoy dispuesto a pagar ni mucho menos los indecentes precios que le han puesto a los ultimos que han salido ni los ridiculamente altos a los algunas tiendas venden los mas antiguos. No tengo prisa y poco a poco iré comprando lo que salga a un precio medio normal.
De momento tengo 5, una en camino y otra con el lazo echado. No son precisamente las mas bonitas por que las mas bonitas son las de las series mas nuevas ( y mas caras ) pero he pagado por ellas entre 125 y 150 euros que creo que no esta mal del todo y el resto pues esperaremos a que vaya saliendo alguna a buen precio.

Estas son las 5 que tengo ahora mismo


----------



## mk73 (29 Sep 2013)

Pagar entre 120 ó 150 euro máximo pues lo veo algo razonable. A no ser que se disparase el precio de la plata, entonces claro, dispararia el precio de estos cincuentines.
Yo los coleccionaba pero al final los han ido subiendo más y más de precio, que dejé de comprarlos con mucho dolor de corazón.
Makokillo el que tienes del Cid es precioso, los otros del V centenario son corrientes pero aún asi lucen muy bien.

Sí fernandojcg, el precio que los pone la fnmt es un auténtico robo.


----------



## Eldenegro (29 Sep 2013)

Como bien decis el precio oficial que le pone la FNMT es una autentica estafa. En mi opinion las mejores han sido los cincuentines de los pintores (Dali, Velazquez) y la coleccion de El Cid


----------



## makokillo (29 Sep 2013)

En la mayoria de las tiendas estan entre 300 y 450 eurazos, no se yo a quien creen que se los van a vender a esos precios :: . Los mios estan comprados la mayoria en una casa de subastas de Grecia y miro todos los dias a ver si sacan alguno mas a la venta.
Por otra parte ayer mismo encontré en una tienda española el de Goya de Cultura y Naturaleza a 139 euros y me dispuse a comprarlo, hice el pedido y al llegar a la parte final del pedido me surgio una duda sobe los gastos de envio con lo que deje el pedido a medio hacer y les envie un mail para que me resolvieran la duda de los gastos de envio y despues terminar el pedido. Total que a estas horas aun no me han respondido y como dejé el pedido sin terminar, hoy me encuentro con que el cincuentin está ahora a 199 euros ::. Lo mismo se creen que se lo voy a comprar igual a 199 :XX::XX: vamos que ya me lo pueden ofrecer a 99 que se van a quedar con él. En fín cosas de la "Marca" España debe ser.



mk73 dijo:


> Pagar entre 120 ó 150 euro máximo pues lo veo algo razonable. A no ser que se disparase el precio de la plata, entonces claro, dispararia el precio de estos cincuentines.
> Yo los coleccionaba pero al final los han ido subiendo más y más de precio, que dejé de comprarlos con mucho dolor de corazón.
> Makokillo el que tienes del Cid es precioso, los otros del V centenario son corrientes pero aún asi lucen muy bien.
> 
> Sí fernandojcg, el precio que los pone la fnmt es un auténtico robo.


----------



## mk73 (29 Sep 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> En la mayoria de las tiendas estan entre 300 y 450 eurazos, no se yo a quien creen que se los van a vender a esos precios :: . Los mios estan comprados la mayoria en una casa de subastas de Grecia y miro todos los dias a ver si sacan alguno mas a la venta.
> Por otra parte ayer mismo encontré en una tienda española el de Goya de Cultura y Naturaleza a 139 euros y me dispuse a comprarlo, hice el pedido y al llegar a la parte final del pedido me surgio una duda sobe los gastos de envio con lo que deje el pedido a medio hacer y les envie un mail para que me resolvieran la duda de los gastos de envio y despues terminar el pedido. Total que a estas horas aun no me han respondido y como dejé el pedido sin terminar, hoy me encuentro con que el cincuentin está ahora a 199 euros ::. Lo mismo se creen que se lo voy a comprar igual a 199 :XX::XX: vamos que ya me lo pueden ofrecer a 99 que se van a quedar con él. En fín cosas de la "Marca" España debe ser.



te puedes estirar mucho y pagar 200 euro por un cincuentin o no sé, algo más si fuese el único que te falta o que hubieran sacado una tirada super corta, que tenga mucha demanda... q entonces el precio se dispararia. Pero que te los sacan a 300 y pico los recientes ... es un robo.


----------



## oro y plata forever (29 Sep 2013)

Acostumbrado al oro de inversión, plata de Alemania estos precios de la FNMT son de locos, pero bueno la verdad es que anualmente pico algo pero poco.

Los cinquentines son preciosos


----------



## 1974 (29 Sep 2013)

Si en las monedas aparecen el campechano y familia, ni jarto...
Si contar que los precios de la fnmt son de verguenza.


----------



## mk73 (29 Sep 2013)

ves piezas extranjeras de cinco onzas a 120 ó 150 euros o estirando mucho los 200 euros... quién va a comprar un cincuentin de estos a 300 euros, o sino algunos que salen por 400 euros...
una pena porque seguro que tendrian mucho coleccionista aqui en nuestro país.

se me olvidó también fue precioso el Centén que sacarón los de la fnmt. Un valor facial de 100 euro y eran cinco onzas de plata con un baño de oro. El estuche con el cincuentin y el centén fue de lo mejor que ha sacado la fnmt para mi. Sé de gente que no compraba casi nada de la fnmt y sin embargo compró este estuche.


----------



## mk73 (29 Sep 2013)

el estuche con el cincuentín y el centén, también salía una tercera moneda de oro del centén. Pienso que es de lo mejor que han acuñado los de la fnmt.


----------



## makokillo (29 Sep 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> el estuche con el cincuentín y el centén, también salía una tercera moneda de oro del centén. Pienso que es de lo mejor que han acuñado los de la fnmt.



Entre 375 y 450 del ala anda el centén y me temo que no bajará por que apenas si hay a la venta.


----------



## mk73 (29 Sep 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Entre 375 y 450 del ala anda el centén y me temo que no bajará por que apenas si hay a la venta.




ya,por esos precios anda. El estuche yo lo compré en su día y me costó unos 600 euro.
Ahora lo he visto por internet entre los 700 y 800 euro. Si que me acuerdo que tuvo una gran aceptación y más de uno se lanzó a comprarlo.


----------



## makokillo (30 Sep 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> ya,por esos precios anda. El estuche yo lo compré en su día y me costó unos 600 euro.
> Ahora lo he visto por internet entre los 700 y 800 euro. Si que me acuerdo que tuvo una gran aceptación y más de uno se lanzó a comprarlo.



Aun deberia de poder comprarse en la tienda virtual de la FNMT a 300€+IVA el centen de plata::, a 260€+IVA el cincuentin ::y a 77€ el centen de oro:: pero parece que no funciona ::
Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre*>*Coleccionista*>*Moneda de colección*>*II Serie Joyas Numismáticas


----------



## Gol D. Roger (30 Sep 2013)

makokillo, el del Cid donde lo conseguiste? porque yo por menos de 200 no lo he encontrado


----------



## mk73 (30 Sep 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Aun deberia de poder comprarse en la tienda virtual de la FNMT a 300€+IVA el centen de plata::, a 260€+IVA el cincuentin ::y a 77€ el centen de oro:: pero parece que no funciona ::
> Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre*>*Coleccionista*>*Moneda de colección*>*II Serie Joyas Numismáticas




son del 2009, no creo q los vendan los de la fnmt aun a su precio del 2009; es mas no creo ya ni que tengan estas monedas

---------- Post added 30-sep-2013 at 11:37 ----------

he estado buscando en la tienda virtual de la fnmt y en series de joyas numismaticas solo sale la III serie como mas antigua
la serie II que era el cincuentin y centen, ya NO aparece; o sea q ya no las tienen disponibles


----------



## makokillo (30 Sep 2013)

Gol D. Roger dijo:


> makokillo, el del Cid donde lo conseguiste? porque yo por menos de 200 no lo he encontrado



La encontre en una casa de subastas de Grecia. https://www.karamitsos.com pero para la proxima subasta que tienen del 12 de octubre no tienen nada de España, solo tienen de Grecia. Yo encontre este y otros dos, no se si fué algo aislado o si tienen normalmente estas piezas, aunque me extraña.


----------



## Gekko_ (30 Sep 2013)

Yo también tengo pendiente coleccionarlos, sobretodo los conmemorativos de la época de la peseta de Juan Carlos, que son las monedas de plata de 10000 pesetas de entonces. Aunque de momento tengo la prioridad en las conmemorativas de 5000, 2000 y 1000 pesetas de esa época, que hay un porrón.



makokillo dijo:


> La encontre en una casa de subastas de Grecia. https://www.karamitsos.com pero para la proxima subasta que tienen del 12 de octubre no tienen nada de España, solo tienen de Grecia. Yo encontre este y otros dos, no se si fué algo aislado o si tienen normalmente estas piezas, aunque me extraña.



Gracias por el enlace. Aunque veo que los precios en muchos casos son un poco... 

Ver Karlillos alemanes de 10 euros a 19 o 21 euros de precio de salida me parece muy salvaje.

PD. En la FNMT no pilleis nada. Es tirar el dinero y pagar por algo que luego no vale esa pasta. Solo teneis que ver en ebay como se acaban vendiendo cosas antiguas de la FNMT a menos pasta de lo que se cobró la FNMT en su momento. Por ejemplo, monedas de 10 euros de plata que la FNMT vende a 41 euros, alguna que otra la he podido pillar por 25.


----------



## mk73 (30 Sep 2013)

tambien en ocasiones puedes pillar cincuentines bastante economicos pues te los venden sin la caja ni certificado de autenticidad; en esos casos el precio se queda por mucho menos


----------



## Gol D. Roger (30 Sep 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> La encontre en una casa de subastas de Grecia. https://www.karamitsos.com pero para la proxima subasta que tienen del 12 de octubre no tienen nada de España, solo tienen de Grecia. Yo encontre este y otros dos, no se si fué algo aislado o si tienen normalmente estas piezas, aunque me extraña.



Muchas gracias, le echaré un vistazo, que parece que hay cosas de Grecia, y siento especial predilección por ese país... na, supongo que acabará cayendo la del Cid por 200 lereles


----------



## makokillo (30 Sep 2013)

:Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:
Acaba de caer el que tenia con el lazo echado 
El de 50 reales deFelipe III de 1609 por 130 eurillos :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## mk73 (30 Sep 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> :Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:
> Acaba de caer el que tenia con el lazo echado
> El de 50 reales deFelipe III de 1609 por 130 eurillos :Baile::Baile::Baile:




130 euros?? es el último de Felipe III a caballo???? cómo has hecho por conseguirlo a ese precio???

en ebay he visto que en algunas ocasiones sacan de los últimos cincuentines a pujar ,pero al final se van todos a más de 200 euros.


----------



## TONIMONTANA (1 Oct 2013)

-Se que no es el sitio, pero por si alguno le interesa:

-*ESTUCHES "QUINTO CENTENARIO" * años 1991 y 1992 valor facial desde 100 ptas asta 10.000 ptas cada estuche, en madera y correspondientes certificados de cada pieza. peso plata 925= 260g (* plata pura 240g*) 220€ cada estuche 


imagenes gratis

share image


----------



## makokillo (1 Oct 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> 130 euros?? es el último de Felipe III a caballo???? cómo has hecho por conseguirlo a ese precio???
> 
> en ebay he visto que en algunas ocasiones sacan de los últimos cincuentines a pujar ,pero al final se van todos a más de 200 euros.



No,no. Es del que hablabamos ayer, el del 2009, la serie II de Joyas numismaticas,los 50 reales de 1609 de Felipe III que salio a la venta en 260 + IVA.


----------



## mk73 (1 Oct 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> No,no. Es del que hablabamos ayer, el del 2009, la serie II de Joyas numismaticas,los 50 reales de 1609 de Felipe III que salio a la venta en 260 + IVA.



y donde lo has conseguido por 130 euro???? si lo puedes decir claro; es que ese precio es una ganga


----------



## makokillo (1 Oct 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> y donde lo has conseguido por 130 euro???? si lo puedes decir claro; es que ese precio es una ganga



En Ebay en subasta, va sin estuche, sin capsula y sin certificado, igual que la que os comente ayer de Goya que salia en 139 euros. A mi me dan igual los certificados y los estuches, de todas maneras tengo que sacar las monedas de ellos para "guardarlos" sin que ocupen demasiado sitio. La capsula ya es otra cosa por que no se encuentran de ese tamaño pero las pienso suplir embasandolas al vacio, por mi trabajo dispongo de una maquina de vacio y bolsas muy fuertes, van a estar mejor que la capsula .


----------



## mk73 (19 Oct 2013)

nuevo cincuentin conmemorativo de la fnmt con el tema del 500 aniversario del descubrimiento del pacifico y donde aparece Vasco Núñez de Balboa. La pieza me recuerda mucho a las acuñadas en Panamá.
El diseño está trabajo, la encuentro bonita. ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2013)

Hola. mk73: Es bonito el cinquentin que has puesto, pero claro el precio... Lo que ha adquirido makokillo no es "extraño" y más si no lleva ni certificado, ni estuche, pero claro a nivel de coleccionista pierde bastante "valor", pero claro cada cual tiene su particular visión sobre el "coleccionismo" y algunos somos más "ortodoxos".

Por si te sirve de algo, yo también he comprado algunos cinquentines en e-Bay, pero aquí también hay que tener "suerte" en que el que lo venda no tenga mucha idea, que no haya seguimiento del mismo y de cómo vaya la subasta. Seguro que makokillo no encontró mucha "oposición"...

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (19 Oct 2013)

La FNMT no se recicla tiene unos precios no adaptados a los nuevos tiempos.

Mk73 muy bonito el cincuentin


----------



## mk73 (19 Oct 2013)

yo también soy algo maniático para eso. Pero al final he comprado algún cincuentin pelado, es decir, sin caja ni certificado.
Entiendo, y es lógico, que luego se pague muy barato o que practicamente pierda bastante su valor como pieza de coleccionismo. Pero bueno, tienes la pieza en si.

Hace poco en ebay he seguido la puja de este mismo cincuentin de Núñez de Balboa. La puja se fue al final a unos 260 euro, que aunque sea algo más barato que el precio oficial de la fnmt, personalmente lo sigo viendo caro!. No me gasto ese dinero en un cincuentin, por muy chulo que sea.

saludos!


----------



## makokillo (19 Oct 2013)

Este es el ultimo que he comprado a la espera de que me llegue el lunes. 152 euros a una filatelia de Barcelona que tambien vende en Ebay.

*50 Euros CINCUENTIN 2002 Gaudi Sagrada Familia FNMT*







La verdad es que es un cachondeo esto de los precios de los cincuentines. Este lo tienen a la venta en una famosa numismatica de Barcelona a 480 eurazos :: . En otras dos que he visto lo tienen en 315 € y en todocoleccion he visto uno que se vendio en 210 €. Su precio de salida en la FNMT fué de 136€ + IVA.


----------



## mk73 (19 Oct 2013)

eres una máquina en conseguir cincuentines a buen precio... no sé cómo lo haces. Enhorabuena.


----------



## makokillo (19 Oct 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> eres una máquina en conseguir cincuentines a buen precio... no sé cómo lo haces. Enhorabuena.



Solo es cuestion de buscar en Ebay (es el unico sitio donde se pueden comprar a precio medio normal) , naturalmente solo los que estan en subasta por que los de precio fijo en "compralo ya" estan todos a precio altisimo, y rezar para que no halla mucha gente interesada  y sobre todo fijarte un precio maximo y si lo sobrepasa, pues olvidarte de él.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2013)

¡Ay! makokillo: Me están entrando ganas de "competir" y soy de los "duros"... Desde luego, el de Gaudi te ha salido muy bien de precio. Yo tengo también la colección entera que se hizo al respecto y la adquirí en e-Bay a un precio muy asequible por aquel entonces. Te felicito, pero ahora mismo sólo voy a por monedas muy concretas. Por cierto, no hace mucho me hice con la moneda de 5 Onzas "La Piedra de Tizoc", que es una maravilla, a un precio muy interesante, creo que no llego a 125 Euros.

mk73, hay que ir a por este "Pancho Villa" de la Numismatica...

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (19 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Ay! makokillo: Me están entrando ganas de "competir" y soy de los "duros"... Desde luego, el de Gaudi te ha salido muy bien de precio. Yo tengo también la colección entera que se hizo al respecto y la adquirí en e-Bay a un precio muy asequible por aquel entonces. Te felicito, pero ahora mismo sólo voy a por monedas muy concretas. Por cierto, no hace mucho me hice con la moneda de 5 Onzas "La Piedra de Tizoc", que es una maravilla, a un precio muy interesante, creo que no llego a 125 Euros.
> 
> mk73, hay que ir a por este "Pancho Villa" de la Numismatica...
> 
> Saludos.



La de la piedra de Tizoc, recuerdo algun post tuyo sobre ella, no se si llegaste a ponerla. La he buscado en Ebay y está a 150 euros lo mas barato. Ahora mismo ando de tras de una de 20 Pesos mejicanos con el "calendario azteca" de 16 grs de oro  a ver si la pillo a precio spot del oro.


----------



## fff (19 Oct 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Ahora mismo ando de tras de una de 20 Pesos mejicanos con el "calendario azteca" de 16 grs de oro  a ver si la pillo a precio spot del oro.



Una preciosidad de pieza, 15 gramos sólo de fino


----------



## makokillo (19 Oct 2013)

fff dijo:


> Una preciosidad de pieza, 15 gramos sólo de fino



Si que es bonita. ¿cual seria el precio "normal" de esta moneda?


----------



## fff (19 Oct 2013)

No mucho mas de spot. Echale un vistazo a coininvestdirect... desde luego no en lingoro


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> La de la piedra de Tizoc, recuerdo algun post tuyo sobre ella, no se si llegaste a ponerla. La he buscado en Ebay y está a 150 euros lo mas barato. Ahora mismo ando de tras de una de 20 Pesos mejicanos con el "calendario azteca" de 16 grs de oro  a ver si la pillo a precio spot del oro.



No, no coloque la moneda de la Piedra de Tizoc, pero es que no suelo hacerlo. Mira, "manías" que uno tiene...

Yo tengo "debilidad" por muchos tipos de monedas, pero las mexicanas son especialmente hermosas. A la que te refieres, y tal como dice fff, es una maravilla... Espero que tengas suerte y la consigas.

Por mi parte, hoy también estoy a la "caza", pero no te voy a decir ni las piezas, fechas, dónde, etc. Menudo "tiburón" estás hecho tú...

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (19 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No, no coloque la moneda de la Piedra de Tizoc, pero es que no suelo hacerlo. Mira, "manías" que uno tiene...
> 
> Yo tengo "debilidad" por muchos tipos de monedas, pero las mexicanas son especialmente hermosas. A la que te refieres, y tal como dice fff, es una maravilla... Espero que tengas suerte y la consigas.
> 
> ...



jajajajaja, que va hombre si hay "pá tos" será por monedas .


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2013)

jejeje, sí pero unas "gustan" más que otras... Y si están a precio de "derribo" ¿qué te voy a explicar a tí que ya no sepas?

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (19 Oct 2013)

fff dijo:


> No mucho mas de spot. Echale un vistazo a coininvestdirect... desde luego no en lingoro



Cierto, 495€ en coininvesdirect aunque no las tienen en stock. Pero no sé, dudo mucho que si los tuvieran los vendiesen a ese precio, filarmonicas, maple´s, etc las tienen practicamente a ese precio.


----------



## mk73 (19 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Ay! makokillo: Me están entrando ganas de "competir" y soy de los "duros"... Desde luego, el de Gaudi te ha salido muy bien de precio. Yo tengo también la colección entera que se hizo al respecto y la adquirí en e-Bay a un precio muy asequible por aquel entonces. Te felicito, pero ahora mismo sólo voy a por monedas muy concretas. Por cierto, no hace mucho me hice con la moneda de 5 Onzas "La Piedra de Tizoc", que es una maravilla, a un precio muy interesante, creo que no llego a 125 Euros.
> 
> mk73, hay que ir a por este "Pancho Villa" de la Numismatica...
> 
> Saludos.



ya me va quedando todo claro... con razón nunca consigo llevarme ningún cincuentín de ebay jajaja se los lleva todo el joio ese :XX:

la de piedra de Tizoc es bonita, y son 5 onzas de plata. Y creo que hacerse con la colección completa que sacarón de precolombinas no resulta excesivamente caro...
Pagar unos 125 euro es algo razonable... no es el atraco de los 300 y pico que soplan los de la fnmt.


----------



## oro y plata forever (19 Oct 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Este es el ultimo que he comprado a la espera de que me llegue el lunes. 152 euros a una filatelia de Barcelona que tambien vende en Ebay.
> 
> *50 Euros CINCUENTIN 2002 Gaudi Sagrada Familia FNMT*
> 
> ...



Otra maravilla a precio sensato


----------



## skifi (19 Oct 2013)

¿No os da mucho respeto comprar los cincuentines por e-bay? Ya imagino que será a vendedores de total confianza, o al menos con buenas referencias, pero como hoy en día siempre se alerta contra las falsificaciones en este foro... A mi seguro que me darían gato por liebre


----------



## makokillo (19 Oct 2013)

skifi dijo:


> ¿No os da mucho respeto comprar los cincuentines por e-bay? Ya imagino que será a vendedores de total confianza, o al menos con buenas referencias, pero como hoy en día siempre se alerta contra las falsificaciones en este foro... A mi seguro que me darían gato por liebre



Yo todo lo que compro en Ebay es a vendedores con miles de ventas y minimo 99% de votos positivos y concretamente todos los cincuentines que he comprado en ebay son de numismaticas bastante conocidas que tambien venden en ebay. Luego hay ciertas piezas como rublos, dolares de dragon chinos o yenes japoneses antiguos que aun con estas precauciones ademas los compro certificados. Y los columnarios y monedas de oro con valor numismatico siempre en casas de subasta o algun compañero del foro que tambien le he comprado. El bullión pues a las ya mencionadisimas tiendas alemanas o españolas y en el foro.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2013)

skifi dijo:


> ¿No os da mucho respeto comprar los cincuentines por e-bay? Ya imagino que será a vendedores de total confianza, o al menos con buenas referencias, pero como hoy en día siempre se alerta contra las falsificaciones en este foro... A mi seguro que me darían gato por liebre



Hola, Buenas Noches: Vamos a ver, tanto mk73, makokillo y yo somos aficionados a la Numismatica, por tanto bastante complicado darnos "gato por liebre". Yo he comprado mucho en e-Bay y no tengo ninguna moneda falsificada, pero hay que saber a quién se compra y de qué tipo de moneda hablamos... Eso no quita para que la "suerte" también se acabe algún día.

Hasta ahora los Cinquentines no suelen los más propensos a las falsificaciones por muchas razones y que prefiero no especificar.

Hay muchas monedas con las que hay que ir con sumo cuidado, sobre todo por los chinos, que suelen ser muy "jodidos" en las falsificaciones. Hasta ahora habían respetado las monedas griegas y romanas, pero hasta aquí ya han entrado los muy CABRONES... Por tanto, dado que es una de mis mejores colecciones, pues ando con "pies de plomo". En los Reales de a 8 Españoles también hay que ir con mucha precaución...

Saludos.


----------



## skifi (19 Oct 2013)

Gracias por las indicaciones, makokillo y fernandojcg... Siempre es bueno tener en cuenta los factores que te hacen comprar con mayor seguridad... Desde luego, nadie te vende duros a cuatro pesetas, pero como estábamos mencionando precios bastante buenos (o, al menos, menos irreales que los de la FNMT), me resultaba curioso. Ahora ya sé a que atenerme.

Un saludo,


----------



## mk73 (19 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Vamos a ver, tanto mk73, makokillo y yo somos aficionados a la Numismatica, por tanto bastante complicado darnos "gato por liebre". Yo he comprado mucho en e-Bay y no tengo ninguna moneda falsificada, pero hay que saber a quién se compra y de qué tipo de moneda hablamos... Eso no quita para que la "suerte" también se acabe algún día.
> 
> Hasta ahora los Cinquentines no suelen los más propensos a las falsificaciones por muchas razones y que prefiero no especificar.
> 
> ...



como bien comenta fernandojcg, somos aficionados a la numismática. A mi me da ya algo de vergüenza decir los años que llevo con esto de las monedas, pues ya son más de 25 años (parece que me hago más viejo jeje) y pienso que es algo dificil que como dice fernandojcg nos den "gato por liebre". Aunque bueno, hay tanta falsificación y tan bien hechas que nunca se sabe y siempre te pueden colar alguna.
Hace unos años en una feria numismática que yo me hayaba presente, uno de los vendedores que se encontraban alli se lamentaba de que le habian colado unos columnarios falsos... o sea que para hacerse una idea. Todos corremos el riesgo de que nos engañen.
Luego hay piezas problemáticas donde hay que apurar al máximo las medidas y pedir certificado de autenticidad, o irse a casas de subastas de reconocido prestigio o comprarla en mano en una buena numismática. Por supuesto tener SENTIDO COMÚN pues nadie vende duros por pesetas, ni se encuentran super gangas; hay que huir o sospechar cuando vemos precios ridiculos o de vendedores de dudosa confianza. Haciendo esto pues es casi o imposible que te la cuelen.

saludos


----------



## makokillo (20 Oct 2013)

:Baile::Baile: Otro cincuentin "pá la saca" :Baile::Baile:

_*CINCUENTIN IV CENTENARIO DE LA PUBLICACIÓN DEL QUIJOTE 2005 50 EUROS PLATA PROOF
*_

Moneda de 50 euro de valor facial (Cincuentín, plata de 925 milésimas, siendo el resto de cobre).
Tolerancia en ley: Mínima de 925 milésimas.
Peso: 168,75 gramos, con una tolerancia en más o en menos de 1 gramo.
Diámetro: 73 milímetros.
Forma: Circular con canto liso.
Calidad: Proof.
Motivos:
En el anverso se reproduce una figura que recuerda a Miguel de Cervantes en actitud de escribir. En la parte superior derecha, sobre un cuadrante geométrico resaltado en la pieza, de forma incusa, y en sentido circular, aparece la leyenda ESPAÑA 2005 (en letras mayúsculas).
Ocupa el resto de la pieza una gráfila dentada, y en sentido circular, la leyenda IV CENTENARIO DE LA PRIMERA EDICIÓN DE «EL QUIJOTE» (en letras mayúsculas).
En el reverso se reproduce una imagen de Don Quijote de la Mancha leyendo, sobre unos libros, y a la izquierda las figuras de Don Quijote de la Mancha y de
Sancho Panza sobre sus cabalgaduras. En la parte superior derecha, en dos líneas, el valor de la pieza 50 EURO (en letras mayúsculas). En la parte inferior izquierda de la moneda, sobre un cuadrante geométrico resaltado en la pieza, de forma incusa, la marca de Ceca. Ocupa el resto de la pieza una gráfila dentada, y en sentido circular, la leyenda EL INGENIOSO HIDALGO DON QUIJOTE DE LA MANCHA (en letras mayúsculas).







Me acaban de enviar la proforma de la subasta de ayer de Numismatica Lavin y entre otras monedas (que a ver si me llegan y os pongo algunas que me he llevado que son bastante escasas), me lo han adjudicado en 127 lereles  , bueno, mas el 18% que se llevan ellos :. Ahora, el que lo ha llevado a subastar a hecho un pan como dos hostias que se suele decir. Menudo negociazo, le van a dar 100 euros por él ::

Este llevaba siguiendolo casi un par de meses en ebay, uno que lo puso a la venta en 300 euros y cada vez que no lo vendia a la proxima lo ponia un poco mas barato. Ahora va por 236 y naturalmente va a seguir sin venderlo pero ya no tendré que seguirlo más y desde luego dudo que llegase a rebajarlo a los 150 de este.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2013)

Bueno, lo tuyo es el premio a la "perseverancia", más mucho de "escualo"... Nada, mk73, lo tenemos claro con el "jodido" este... De todas formas, ya sabemos un Cinquentín que queda "libre"...

Saludos.


----------



## mk73 (20 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, lo tuyo es el premio a la "perseverancia", más mucho de "escualo"... Nada, mk73, lo tenemos claro con el "jodido" este... De todas formas, ya sabemos un Cinquentín que queda "libre"...
> 
> Saludos.



déjemos los cincuentines y vayamos a por otras monedas


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Oct 2013)

Hablando de todo un poco tema 5 estrellas...


----------



## makokillo (21 Oct 2013)

Ya me ha llegado el Gaudi. No es que sea una maravilla pero yo creo que se salva comparandolo con otros despropositos de la FNMT.


----------



## mk73 (21 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Hablando de todo un poco tema 5 estrellas...



Hasta ahi nada en especial que sea tema 5 estrellas. Lo más curioso es que no se habla ni de pandas, ni kanguros ni soberanos ni niguna otra moneda extranjera; eso ya da en qué pensar. Y lo más fuerte es que se habla de algo de casa, made in spain, aunque luego estemos todos de acuerdo que son impresentables los de la fnmt y unos caraduras con esos precios.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2013)

# Makokillo: A mí me parece que el Gaudi está bastante conseguido. En el extranjero es una moneda bastante apreciada, aunque sea por la "marca" Gaudi...

# mk73: Es que en España también se han hecho monedas muy buenas, especialmente en los Cinquentínes, pero claro esa política desastrosa por parte de la FNMT hace que tengamos que "buscarnos" la vida para encontrarlas a buen precio. Bueno, aparte de "esquivar" a los makokillos de turno...

Saludos a los dos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (21 Oct 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> Hasta ahi nada en especial que sea tema 5 estrellas. Lo más curioso es que no se habla ni de pandas, ni kanguros ni soberanos ni niguna otra moneda extranjera; eso ya da en qué pensar. Y lo más fuerte es que se habla de algo de casa, made in spain, aunque luego estemos todos de acuerdo que son impresentables los de la fnmt y unos caraduras con esos precios.



Solo por eso made in spain, habra que defenderlo.


----------



## makokillo (21 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Makokillo: A mí me parece que el Gaudi está bastante conseguido. En el extranjero es una moneda bastante apreciada, aunque sea por la "marca" Gaudi...



He conseguido encontrar quienes son los grabadores de este cincuentin: Luis José Díaz y Alfonso Morales uno el anverso y el otro el reverso . Seria interesante saber que otros cincuentines u otras conmemorativas han hecho estos grabadores.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2013)

Hola, makokillo: ¿Estás seguro sobre los grabadores del Gaudi? Es que a mí me constan en el anverso Luís José Díaz y en el reverso Luís Antonio García. Bueno, también mis datos pueden estar equivocados.

Que yo conozca de los grabadores que citas y que poseo:

- 100 pesetas del V Centenario del Descubrimiento de América

- 50 pesetas tipo Expo 92 - Rey

- 12 euros tipo XXV - Aniversario de la Constitución

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (22 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, makokillo: ¿Estás seguro sobre los grabadores del Gaudi? Es que a mí me constan en el anverso Luís José Díaz y en el reverso Luís Antonio García. Bueno, también mis datos pueden estar equivocados.
> 
> Que yo conozca de los grabadores que citas y que poseo:
> 
> ...



Segun consta en el dossier de la FNMT si:

http://www.fnmt.es/documents/10179/69139/Gaudi+dossier.pdf/4a96165b-0fd9-4cf8-ae1e-f8c6fdae9c65

...Luis José Díaz, grabador de la RCM-FNMT, ha pasado al anverso de la mone*
da de 50 euros estas típicas chimeneas de Gaudí. ...
.. El encargado de tallar esta maravillosa perspectiva del templo de la Sagrada
Familia en el reverso del cincuentín de la serie ha sido el grabador Alfonso Morales. ..


----------



## asqueado (22 Oct 2013)

Chapo, no habia visto este hilo y me he leido con gusto las cuatro paginas, tengo que daros la enhorabuena a todos vosotros por enseñarnos, explicar y compartir vuestros cincuentines.
Puuuuuuuuf, de la que me he librado:XX::XX:, al no coleccionar estas monedas, sois unos "leones". Algunas el diseño es bonito, pero como todos sabemos, una de las cosas que me echo para atras fueron sus precios.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2013)

Bueno, asqueado, viendo lo que tienes coleccionado, pues me parece que vamos a encontrar otro "competidor" en los Cinquentines. En cuanto al precio, hay que ir siguiendo subastas como hace el "tiburón" de makokillo... Yo, en lo personal, pienso que hay Cinquentines que no tienen nada que envidiar a otras monedas. Es más, dentro de mis colecciones, siempre han tenido un lugar preferente.

Saludos.


----------



## asqueado (22 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, asqueado, viendo lo que tienes coleccionado, pues me parece que vamos a encontrar otro "competidor" en los Cinquentines. En cuanto al precio, hay que ir siguiendo subastas como hace el "tiburón" de makokillo... Yo, en lo personal, pienso que hay Cinquentines que no tienen nada que envidiar a otras monedas. Es más, dentro de mis colecciones, siempre han tenido un lugar preferente.
> 
> Saludos.



No no, conmigo no contar como "competidor" en los cinquentines. El sistema que lleva makokillo, lo he llevado a cabo con los 5 ecus, compre el primero de Carlos V, baratito y han ido cayendo todos despues uno a uno :XX::XX:.
Recuerdo que un foro habia abierto un hilo sobre la compra de monedas, tanto en Ebay, todocoleccion, Delcampe, etc. y se avisaban unos a otros para que no subieran la puja por la moneda que estaban pujando:XX::XX:, parecia que funcionaba bastante bien por los comentarios, quizas aqui podriamos tambien tener alguno




.


----------



## platanoes (24 Oct 2013)

Aqui tambien se pueden comprar a precio razonable:

CINCUENTIN: 50 EUROS, 10000 PTS en REY JUAN CARLOS I | Monedalia.es


----------



## conde84 (24 Oct 2013)

Razonable,pero bastante mejorable tambien.


----------



## mk73 (24 Oct 2013)

conde84 dijo:


> Razonable,pero bastante mejorable tambien.



el unico que veo a un precio majo es el del 89, aunque claro ha sido el que mayor tirada han sacado (mas de 40.000 piezas)


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Oct 2013)

platanoes dijo:


> Aqui tambien se pueden comprar a precio razonable:
> 
> CINCUENTIN: 50 EUROS, 10000 PTS en REY JUAN CARLOS I | Monedalia.es



Estan bien

Pero el precio sigue...alto.


----------



## oro y plata forever (24 Oct 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> No no, conmigo no contar como "competidor" en los cinquentines. El sistema que lleva makokillo, lo he llevado a cabo con los 5 ecus, compre el primero de Carlos V, baratito y han ido cayendo todos despues uno a uno :XX::XX:.
> Recuerdo que un foro habia abierto un hilo sobre la compra de monedas, tanto en Ebay, todocoleccion, Delcampe, etc. y se avisaban unos a otros para que no subieran la puja por la moneda que estaban pujando:XX::XX:, parecia que funcionaba bastante bien por los comentarios, quizas aqui podriamos tambien tener alguno
> 
> 
> ...



Tomad nota...


----------



## makokillo (28 Oct 2013)

El ultimo que me ha llegado. Pero mañana llegan 2 más 


_*50 EUROS 2005. ESPAÑA.IV CENTENARIO DE LA PUBLICACION DEL QUIJOTE*_

*Km#:* ??
*Año:* 2005
*Reinado:* Juan Carlos I
*Valor facial:* 50 Euros
*Peso:* 168,75 gramos
*Diametro:* 73 milímetros
*Metal:* Plata. Ley 925
*Ceca:* Madrid. FNMT
*Grabadores:* ??
*Tirada:* 12.000
*Anverso:* Se reproduce una figura que recuerda a Miguel de Cervantes en actitud de escribir. En la parte superior derecha, sobre un cuadrante geométrico resaltado en la pieza, de forma incusa, y en sentido circular,aparece la leyenda ESPAÑA 2005 (en letras mayúsculas).
Ocupa el resto de la pieza una gráfila dentada, y en sentido circular, la leyenda IV CENTENARIO DE LA PRIMERA EDICIÓN DE «EL QUIJOTE» (en letras mayúsculas).
*Reverso:* Se reproduce na imagen de Don Quijote de la Mancha leyendo, sobre unos libros, y a la izquierda las figuras de Don Quijote de la Mancha y de Sancho Panza sobre sus cabalgaduras. En la parte superior derecha, en dos líneas, el valor de la pieza 50 EURO (en letras mayúsculas). En la parte inferior izquierda de la moneda, sobre un cuadrante geométrico resaltado en la pieza, de forma incusa, la marca de Ceca. Ocupa el resto
de la pieza una gráfila dentada, y en sentido circular, la leyenda EL INGENIOSO HIDALGO DON QUIJOTE DE LA MANCHA (en letras mayúsculas).
*Canto:* Liso
*Calidad:* Proof . En estuche de madera y encapsulada y con certificado de autenticidad.


----------



## asqueado (28 Oct 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> El ultimo que me ha llegado. Pero mañana llegan 2 más
> 
> 
> _*50 EUROS 2005. ESPAÑA.IV CENTENARIO DE LA PUBLICACION DEL QUIJOTE*_
> ...



*Bonita moneda * makokillo 




.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2013)

La "piraña" (makokillo) sigue devorando... Menos mal que ya adquirí los míos en su momento, pero aún me faltan algunos. Este "jodido" es insaciable... De todas formas, felicitarte porque estás escogiendo los más bonitos. 

Menos mal, mk73, que éste no sabe de los "otros" Cinquentínes que ambos poseemos, o posiblemente sí...


----------



## oro y plata forever (29 Oct 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> El ultimo que me ha llegado. Pero mañana llegan 2 más
> 
> 
> _*50 EUROS 2005. ESPAÑA.IV CENTENARIO DE LA PUBLICACION DEL QUIJOTE*_
> ...



Bonita es sublime.


----------



## mk73 (29 Oct 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> La "piraña" (makokillo) sigue devorando... Menos mal que ya adquirí los míos en su momento, pero aún me faltan algunos. Este "jodido" es insaciable... De todas formas, felicitarte porque estás escogiendo los más bonitos.
> 
> Menos mal, mk73, que éste no sabe de los "otros" Cinquentínes que ambos poseemos, o posiblemente sí...




yo no digo los que tengo, y tú por la cuenta que te trae tampoco lo digas jajajaja


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> yo no digo los que tengo, y tú por la cuenta que te trae tampoco lo digas jajajaja



Por todos los Santos, te juro que No... Ya debe tener la "mosca tras las oreja". Es un "depredador" puro de las monedas...

Saludos.


----------



## makokillo (31 Oct 2013)

Pues uno mas que os dejo :rolleye:

_*10.000 PESETAS. ESPAÑA 1995. VELAZQUEZ. SERIE CULTURA Y NATURALEZA. CINCUENTIN. 5 ONZAS DE PLATA*_

*Km#:* 957
*Año:* 1995
*Reinado:* Juan Carlos I
*Valor facial:* 10.000 pesetas
*Peso:* 168,75 gramos
*Diametro:* 73 milímetros
*Metal:* Plata. Ley 925
*Ceca:* Madrid. FNMT
*Ensayadores:* ??
*Tirada:* 25.000
*Anverso:*Fragmento del cuadro de Velázquez «El Conde Duque de Olivares»; a la derecha, en un óvalo, el retrato de Velázquez; rodeándolo todo, la leyenda «Juan Carlos I Rey de España 1995»; en la parte inferior izquierda, la marca de Ceca.
*Reverso:*Fragmento del cuadro de Velázquez «La Fragua de Vulcano»; de izquierda a derecha, la leyenda «Cultura y Naturaleza»; en la parte inferior, la cifra de valor 10.000 y la abreviatura de pesetas; en la parte superior, la imagen latente (M coronada y 95). 
*Canto:* Liso
*Calidad:* Proof . En estuche de madera y encapsulada y con certificado de autenticidad.













Y mañana otro más )


----------



## oro y plata forever (1 Nov 2013)

Esta ultima tirada de 25000, pero poco vistas.


----------



## makokillo (1 Nov 2013)

Y El ultimo...... por ahora 

_*10.000 PESETAS. ESPAÑA 2001. CASA DE LA MONEDA DE SEGOVIA. CINCUENTIN. 5 ONZAS DE PLATA*_

*Km#:* ??
*Año:* 2001
*Reinado:* Juan Carlos I
*Valor facial:* 10.000 pesetas
*Peso:* 168,75 gramos
*Diametro:* 73 milímetros
*Metal:* Plata. Ley 925
*Ceca:* Madrid. FNMT
*Ensayadores:* ??
*Tirada:* 8.000
*Anverso:*En el centro, figura una reproducción del reverso de una moneda de 50 reales, o cincuentín, de Felipe IV, acuñada en Segovia; circundando el motivo central aparece la leyenda CASA DE LA MONEDA DE SEGOVIA, y la fecha de acuñación 2001. El cincuentín se inventó en el Real Ingenio de Segovia en 1609, siendo ésta la única casa de moneda que tenía autorización para acuñarlos. Sólo pudieron ser acuñados con licencia explicita del rey, y su tirada nunca sobrepasó a las 300 piezas en cualquier año. Se utilizaron como obsequios del rey para personas importantes, y como premios para animar a los mercaderes de plata y oro de Sevilla, a traer sus metales a acuñar a Segovia. 
*Reverso:*En el centro del campo se muestra un ingenio para la acuñación por rodillos de laminación, de los utilizados en la Casa de la Moneda de Segovia. En la parte superior aparece el valor 10.000 pesetas, y en la parte inferior la leyenda ESPAÑA; a la izquierda un acueducto (marca de Ceca de Segovia), y a la derecha una M coronada (marca de Ceca de Madrid). Esta técnica de acuñar moneda por laminación fue inventada por los alemanes hacia 1550 e implantada en el Real Ingenio de Segovia desde su comienzo, perdurando hasta 1772 cuando fueron reemplazados por prensas de volante. A partir de entonces, sólo se usaron los ingenios para laminar o estirar el metal. Desde 1661 hasta 1664 se instalaron este tipo de ingenio en todas las demás cecas para la acuñación -- a la segoviana -- de moneda de cobre.. 
*Canto:* Liso
*Calidad:* Proof . En estuche de madera y encapsulada y con certificado de autenticidad.















Fué un gran privilegio para la Ceca segoviana, que las últimas monedas denominadas en pesetas acuñadas por el Gobierno Español – y por tanto de curso legal – "conmemoran el gran proyecto de rehabilitación, como museo-taller, del edificio de la Casa de la Moneda de Segovia, que construyó en 1583 el célebre arquitecto Juan de Herrera por expreso deseo del Monarca Felipe II". Así reza la Orden 6824 del Ministerio de Economía, de 26 de marzo de 2001, "por la que se acuerda la emisión acuñación y puesta en circulación de monedas conmemorativas de la Casa de la Moneda de Segovia" (B.O.E. núm. 83, 6-04-01, pág. 13004).

El euro era ya una realidad. España ya habia dejado de acuñar pesetas. Esta serie conmemorativa, por motivos técnicos, se terminó de acuñar en julio de 2001, aún después del final de la acuñación de otra serie (19 de junio de 2001) que conmemoraba el final de la peseta. Es muy significativo que la moneda de mayor valor facial jamás acuñada en pesetas (80.000) y la última emisión en esta histórica divisa, lleve en su reverso la portada de la Casa de la Moneda de Segovia, fundada en 1583, fábrica que sirvió en su día como ceca madre para la creación de la misma Casa de Moneda de Madrid, que no se fundó hasta 1615.

Estas son las únicas monedas acuñadas en la historia de España con dos marcas de ceca: la M coronada de Madrid, marca de la casa donde fueron acuñadas, y el acueducto de Segovia, histórica marca de la casa que conmemoran. Las tiradas de estas 4 monedas son sumamente reducidas, comparadas con conmemorativas de años anteriores, lo que les da mayor importancia como inversión numismática.


----------



## mk73 (1 Nov 2013)

es una buena pieza y precioso el grabado ese del cincuentín de época. Yo en su día lo compre en el estuche que iba esta pieza junto con la de 2.000 y 500 pesetas.
Enhorabuena.


----------



## oro y plata forever (2 Nov 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> es una buena pieza y precioso el grabado ese del cincuentín de época. Yo en su día lo compre en el estuche que iba esta pieza junto con la de 2.000 y 500 pesetas.
> Enhorabuena.



Donde en la FNMT ?


----------



## mk73 (2 Nov 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Donde en la FNMT ?




No, que va. Lo compré en Barcelona en la convención de numismática que organizan todos los años diferentes miembros (numismáticas tiendas) por diversas ciudades españolas.

El estuche es de madera, no muy grande y van las 3 monedas. Es curioso pero no he visto ningún estuche asi en todos estos años. Igual es que sacarón pocos.


----------



## asqueado (10 Nov 2013)

Pongo este enlace por si alguno esta interesado en su compra

(on-13)moneda de 25 ecu de plata peso total 168 | 35203225

termina hoy la subasta y tiene un precio de salida de 144,50 euros y no ha pujado nadie. 

y otros mas

españa 2003 - 50 euros - cincuentin proof- prim | 28143896

españa 50 euro euros plata quijote unica !!!! v | 38428738

españa 50 euro euros de plata de 2006 cristobal | 38428697

españa 50 euro euros de plata tipo cincuentin 2 | 39554494

españa 50 euro euros de plata 2008 velazquez ve | 37335480

españa 2010 50 euro euros plata proof tipo cinc | 39554507

cincuentin gran moneda de plata 2007 proof sc 5 | 38934868

:fiufiu:





.


----------



## makokillo (14 Nov 2013)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Ay! makokillo: Me están entrando ganas de "competir" y soy de los "duros"... Desde luego, el de Gaudi te ha salido muy bien de precio. Yo tengo también la colección entera que se hizo al respecto y la adquirí en e-Bay a un precio muy asequible por aquel entonces. Te felicito, pero ahora mismo sólo voy a por monedas muy concretas. Por cierto, no hace mucho me hice con la moneda de 5 Onzas "La Piedra de Tizoc", que es una maravilla, a un precio muy interesante, creo que no llego a 125 Euros.
> 
> mk73, hay que ir a por este "Pancho Villa" de la Numismatica...
> 
> Saludos.



fernandojcg, me ofrecen la piedra de Tizoc en 125 euros, la pillo? :rolleye:


----------



## mk73 (17 Nov 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> fernandojcg, me ofrecen la piedra de Tizoc en 125 euros, la pillo? :rolleye:




125 euros es un buen precio... pero bueno eso luego eres tú, que al fin y al cabo es tu dinero.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2013)

mk73 dijo:


> 125 euros es un buen precio... pero bueno eso luego eres tú, que al fin y al cabo es tu dinero.



Hola, mk73: makokillo lo decía con "ironía"... Si entras en el hilo de "He comprado una moneda" lo verás más claro.

Saludos.


----------



## oro y plata forever (17 Nov 2013)

asqueado dijo:


> Pongo este enlace por si alguno esta interesado en su compra
> 
> (on-13)moneda de 25 ecu de plata peso total 168 | 35203225
> 
> ...



España 2003 50 euros preciosa.


----------



## mk73 (27 Ene 2014)

hola a todos,
retomando este hilo, alguien sabe para este año qué nuevos cincuentines va a sacar la fnmt??
si alguien sabe de algún enlace o sitio para ver las fotos. Gracias.


----------



## mk73 (24 Ago 2014)

Alguien sabe si hay fotos del próximo cincuentin?? Hay una serie prevista para felipe vi


----------



## mk73 (30 Jun 2015)

por retomar el hilo de nuevo; alguna novedad de cincuentines? alguien ha podido encontrar informacion o fotos de los nuevos cincuentines que saquen del nuevo rey ?


----------



## asqueado (30 Jun 2015)

mk73 dijo:


> por retomar el hilo de nuevo; alguna novedad de cincuentines? alguien ha podido encontrar informacion o fotos de los nuevos cincuentines que saquen del nuevo rey ?



*Aqui tienes informacion del cincuentin y otras monedas que salen el proximo 6 de Julio*

EspaÃ±a. 3Âª Serie de Â«Tesoros de Museos EspaÃ±olesÂ» | NumismÃ¡tica Visual

*prepara la cartera* :::::XX::XX:


----------



## xuan2008 (30 Jun 2015)

A robar a sierra morena.... :XX::XX:...

y además feas... 8:8:


----------



## makokillo (30 Jun 2015)

Que barbaridad, 302,5 napos un cincuentin ::

Lo peor es que los venden todos y claro así cada vez los ponen mas caros.

Pero bueno, en la paciencia está la madre de la ciencia, en 5 años los pillamos a la midad.


----------



## Madrillín (1 Jul 2015)

Muy buen hilo, no conocía estas monedas.
El único cincuentín que me gustaría tener es el de El Cid y la catedral, pero no sabría donde guardar la moneda


----------



## L'omertá (1 Jul 2015)

Pillo sitio!.


----------



## mk73 (2 Jul 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Que barbaridad, 302,5 napos un cincuentin ::
> 
> Lo peor es que los venden todos y claro así cada vez los ponen mas caros.
> 
> Pero bueno, en la paciencia está la madre de la ciencia, en 5 años los pillamos a la midad.




vender, no venden nada los de la fnmt. Si te fijas bien en las tiradas de cincuentines cada vez acuñan menos. Tiradas más cortas porque no tiene salida y no los venden (no de extrañar con esos precios). Si te fijas en el primero de todos dedicado a las autonomías; habia una tirada máxima oficial de 60.000 monedas , ahora en los últimos se queda la tirada máxima en 4.000


----------



## makokillo (2 Jul 2015)

Empresito dijo:


> Muy buen hilo, no conocía estas monedas.
> El único cincuentín que me gustaría tener es el de El Cid y la catedral, pero no sabría donde guardar la moneda



No es la mas barata que he comprado pero tampoco me salio especialmente cara

50 Euros (Cincuentín). 2007. España. Cantar de Mio Cid.


----------



## makokillo (2 Jul 2015)

mk73 dijo:


> vender, no venden nada los de la fnmt. Si te fijas bien en las tiradas de cincuentines cada vez acuñan menos. Tiradas más cortas porque no tiene salida y no los venden (no de extrañar con esos precios). Si te fijas en el primero de todos dedicado a las autonomías; habia una tirada máxima oficial de 60.000 monedas , ahora en los últimos se queda la tirada máxima en 4.000



Por ese precio, una tirada de 4.000 piezas para una moneda de 5 Oz sigue siendo muchisimo, lo normal seria una tirada de 1.000. Por ejemplo las monedas conmemorativas de Rusia de 25 rublos / 5 Oz tienen una tirada de 1.000 piezas y su precio es inferior a las de la FNMT, pero con otra salvedad, un cincuentin de 2015 que ahora cuesta 300 y pico leuros en 5 años casi seguro que costara ( si no tenemos en cuenta la posible revalorizacion o devaluacion de la plata ) como un 30 o 40 % menos y los 25 rublos de Rusia costaran como un 30 o 40 % más.


----------



## mk73 (3 Jul 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Por ese precio, una tirada de 4.000 piezas para una moneda de 5 Oz sigue siendo muchisimo, lo normal seria una tirada de 1.000. Por ejemplo las monedas conmemorativas de Rusia de 25 rublos / 5 Oz tienen una tirada de 1.000 piezas y su precio es inferior a las de la FNMT, pero con otra salvedad, un cincuentin de 2015 que ahora cuesta 300 y pico leuros en 5 años casi seguro que costara ( si no tenemos en cuenta la posible revalorizacion o devaluacion de la plata ) como un 30 o 40 % menos y los 25 rublos de Rusia costaran como un 30 o 40 % más.




4000 son de tirada maxima; igual luego se pueden quedar en 500 monedas o en mas.
Hombre, es que lo de la fnmt no tiene tiron por ningun lado; Segun he leido por otros foros lo poco que venden es en el extranjero y vamos no creo que venden gran cosa.
Las de Rusia aparte que se lo curran mas, son mas conocidas a nivel internacional; encima ya ves, salen mas barata.
Queda esperar unos anyos para luego tratar de comprarlas algo mas baratas, y aun asi a veces ni vale la pena... yo hasta pagar 200 euros me parece caro por cinco onzas de plata (y mas a como esta ahora la plata, por los suelos)


----------



## makokillo (3 Jul 2015)

mk73 dijo:


> 4000 son de tirada maxima; igual luego se pueden quedar en 500 monedas o en mas.
> Hombre, es que lo de la fnmt no tiene tiron por ningun lado; Segun he leido por otros foros lo poco que venden es en el extranjero y vamos no creo que venden gran cosa.
> Las de Rusia aparte que se lo curran mas, son mas conocidas a nivel internacional; encima ya ves, salen mas barata.
> Queda esperar unos anyos para luego tratar de comprarlas algo mas baratas, y aun asi a veces ni vale la pena... yo hasta pagar 200 euros me parece caro por cinco onzas de plata (y mas a como esta ahora la plata, por los suelos)



Ufff yo por los dos unicos que he pagado 200 euros fué por una capricho de la replica del cincuentin y la del centen, el resto de los de 50€ a una media de 150 y los de 10.000 pesetas de 110 a 130€ y en ellos estoy, en no pagar mas de 150 leuros por cincuentin. Tengo todos hasta el 2010 y el del Greco de 2011 y el del aniversario del euro de 2012 ya se pueden encontrar por 200€, asi que en un añito o asi yo creo que ya van a poder ser mios  . Los de 2013 y 2014 aun andan por los 250 y el del descubrimiento del pacifico en los 300 pero todo se andará, como digo, paciencia,paciencia y paciencia y caeran de maduros


----------



## mk73 (3 Jul 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Ufff yo por los dos unicos que he pagado 200 euros fué por una capricho de la replica del cincuentin y la del centen, el resto de los de 50€ a una media de 150 y los de 10.000 pesetas de 110 a 130€ y en ellos estoy, en no pagar mas de 150 leuros por cincuentin. Tengo todos hasta el 2010 y el del Greco de 2011 y el del aniversario del euro de 2012 ya se pueden encontrar por 200€, asi que en un añito o asi yo creo que ya van a poder ser mios  . Los de 2013 y 2014 aun andan por los 250 y el del descubrimiento del pacifico en los 300 pero todo se andará, como digo, paciencia,paciencia y paciencia y caeran de maduros



bueno por 150 euros pues bien; me parece razonable.
Pero los precios oficiales que sacan los de la fnmt me parecen un verdadero timo. A no ser que te encapriches mucho con alguna o te sobre mucho el dinero porque sino, no le veo ningun tipo de interes pagar 300 euracos por cinco onzas de plata. Es tirar el dinero.
Y segun he visto la unica que se ha revalorizado fue la que sacaron de Dali en el 2004, pero el resto nada de nada. Pierden valor con el paso del tiempo. Una pena.
la del aniversario del euro de 2012 por 200 euros la has visto ya?? donde? en ebay?


----------



## makokillo (3 Jul 2015)

mk73 dijo:


> bueno por 150 euros pues bien; me parece razonable.
> Pero los precios oficiales que sacan los de la fnmt me parecen un verdadero timo. A no ser que te encapriches mucho con alguna o te sobre mucho el dinero porque sino, no le veo ningun tipo de interes pagar 300 euracos por cinco onzas de plata. Es tirar el dinero.
> Y segun he visto la unica que se ha revalorizado fue la que sacaron de Dali en el 2004, pero el resto nada de nada. Pierden valor con el paso del tiempo. Una pena.
> la del aniversario del euro de 2012 por 200 euros la has visto ya?? donde? en ebay?



Efectivamente:
Spain 50 euro silver 2012 5oz Ten 10 Years Euro Proof EspaÃ±a plata silber TYE X | eBay

Le mande una oferta por 150€ pero no coló ::


----------



## mk73 (3 Jul 2015)

makokillo dijo:


> Efectivamente:
> Spain 50 euro silver 2012 5oz Ten 10 Years Euro Proof EspaÃ±a plata silber TYE X | eBay
> 
> Le mande una oferta por 150€ pero no coló ::



200 euros es un buen precio; lo que no entiendo es como puede poner ese precio, no pierde dinero?? porque la fnmt deja muy poco margen de ganancia a los comerciantes o distribuidores que compran estas monedas. No entiendo como puede poner ese precio.


----------



## makokillo (3 Jul 2015)

mk73 dijo:


> 200 euros es un buen precio; lo que no entiendo es como puede poner ese precio, no pierde dinero?? porque la fnmt deja muy poco margen de ganancia a los comerciantes o distribuidores que compran estas monedas. No entiendo como puede poner ese precio.



Pues por que seguramente es recomprada, la compraria a alguien que necesitaria pasta. Esta salio a 260 + IVA , desde luego el que la compro y luego la vendio hizo un peazo negocio ::


----------



## Varito (3 Mar 2020)

A ver si alguno puede ayudarme, he comprado un cincuentin Jacobeo de 1993,
La prueba del imán y de sonido bien, pero en báscula me da un peso de 170.5 gramos.
Su peso debería ser 168.75g con una tolerancia de +- 1 gramo
La báscula me da bien a la hora de pesar otra de otro año
Gracias


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (3 Mar 2020)

Varito dijo:


> A ver si alguno puede ayudarme, he comprado un cincuentin Jacobeo de 1993,
> La prueba del imán y de sonido bien, pero en báscula me da un peso de 170.5 gramos.
> Su peso debería ser 168.75g con una tolerancia de +- 1 gramo
> La báscula me da bien a la hora de pesar otra de otro año
> Gracias



Si buscas no encuentras apenas noticias de cincuentines falsos, esa diferencia de peso me parece que puede entrar en el + - 1 gramo, de todos modos la puedes llevar a que la vea alguna numismática o pilla buenas fotos y una buena lupa al canto.


----------



## mk73 (3 Mar 2020)

Si puedes subir fotos ayudaría para darte una opinión, pero como te indicaban antes son piezas q no hay falsificación. A no ser q sea una imitación muy burda, y no de plata.


----------



## Varito (3 Mar 2020)

mk73 dijo:


> Si puedes subir fotos ayudaría para darte una opinión, pero como te indicaban antes son piezas q no hay falsificación. A no ser q sea una imitación muy burda, y no de plata.



Adjunto, disculpad la calidad, no me deja subir archivos pesados.
Tuve que bajar la calidad

Gracias


----------



## Arbeyna (3 Mar 2020)

Varito dijo:


> Adjunto, disculpad la calidad, no me deja subir archivos pesados.
> Tuve que bajar la calidad
> 
> Gracias
> ...



¿Has medido el diámetro? Debería estar en los 73 mm.

Yo, por las fotos, no la veo mal. Como te comentó mk73, esas 5oz no falsificadas. La verdad es que es una pieza a la que nadie presta atención, y salvando algunos años, es fácil encontrarlas a peso.


----------



## conde84 (3 Mar 2020)

Ese cincuentin es verdadero 100%


----------



## mk73 (3 Mar 2020)

Yo por las fotos lo veo auténtico. Sin género de duda.


----------



## cacho_perro (3 Mar 2020)

Pedazo de reflote.... Qué curioso, no conocía tampoco los cincuentines esos... Por lo que veo ya no piden los precios exagerados de hace unos años y efectivamente se pueden encontrar a precios razonables más o menos equivalentes a su peso en plata...

Un saludete


----------



## Muttley (3 Mar 2020)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Pedazo de reflote.... Qué curioso, no conocía tampoco los cincuentines esos... Por lo que veo ya no piden los precios exagerados de hace unos años y efectivamente se pueden encontrar a precios razonables más o menos equivalentes a su peso en plata...
> 
> Un saludete




Es la "calidad" FNMT. Muy pobre diseño salvo algunos que han expuesto los compañeros con buen gusto como mk73, makokillo (donde está???? espero que bien!), Fernando y otros.
Garantía de perder dinero sí o sí si se compra a la FNMT, salvo contadísimos casos.
Es acojonante como su valor de venta se ajusta peligrosamente al peso con el paso de los años.
Yo tengo un par de ellos de los corrientes, eso sí, comprados a 100-105 euros pelados con caja y certificado.
Por si a alguien le interesa esto de la FMNT aquí entrada de blog numismático donde entrevistan a un grabador.
Entrevista a Alfonso Morales Muñoz, grabador de la FNMT - Blog Numismatico
Que cada uno juzgue por sí mismo.
Interesantes comentarios.

Gran reflote.


----------



## Varito (3 Mar 2020)

mk73 dijo:


> Si puedes subir fotos ayudaría para darte una opinión, pero como te indicaban antes son piezas q no hay falsificación. A no ser q sea una imitación muy burda, y no de plata.



Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## prolok (3 Mar 2020)

Künker vendió el Cincuentín de 1632 por 50.000 euros


----------



## mk73 (7 Mar 2020)

Aquí un cincuentin acuñado en el año 2000, dedicado a Carlos V. 
En un estuche se vendía con otra moneda de oro y una de plata más pequeña. 
Para mí, personalmente, el diseño está bastante bien.


----------

